
Upper bound on age of YC founders - keven

======
keven
YC and PG have been effectively convincing young hackers it's not too early to
start a startup. Startup is the new NBA - flooded with young talents, putting
school aside for a shot at the big league.

While I still believe it's never too late to start a start up, is there an
upper bound on the age of YCombinator? Would love to know the statistics on
the age of mature founders from YC.

~~~
pg
In most batches the oldest founder is around 33 or 34. We don't have a rule
about this; it just works out that way.

